# K2



## astra007 (Jul 29, 2006)

stoney bud posted in another thread that k2 is not a white strain.  IT IS A MEMBER OF THE "WHITE" FAMILY


Attacking verbiage removed from the post by Stoney Bud.


----------



## HGB (Jul 29, 2006)

pretty sure it is from the white famliy pheno..... been mess'n with it for a few years myself

didnt see the post your talk'n about but perhapes it was a typo or something

easy mang


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2006)

From Nirvana's site:

K2 is a long-time reliable Dutch commercial strain because of it being a bit easier to cultivate than the white strains.

*I* didn't say it wasn't a white strain. I quoted a reputable seed breeder.

I did exactly as you suggested and Googled it. Of the replies, with the exception of one, each said clearly that it is easier to grow then WHITE STRAINS. Several did say that the strain is related to White Widow, but in the same paragraph, each also said what I quoted above.

Obviously there is some disagreement about what this strain is. By far, the wording of it's description is that it is NOT a white strain, only related to a white strain.


----------



## HGB (Jul 29, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Obviously there is some disagreement about what this strain is. By far, the wording of it's description is that it is NOT a white strain, only related to a white strain.



yep thats what i meant as well, related.... tricky wording like from the venders and mine didnt help

thats the way i under stand k2 as well.... related to the white pheno via WW

knew there was a simple answer 

and it is easyer to grow


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> pretty sure it is from the white famliy pheno..... been mess'n with it for a few years myself
> 
> didnt see the post your talk'n about but perhapes it was a typo or something
> 
> easy mang


I quoted Nirvana in the quote I referenced. The statement that I found from several seed suppliers was that K2 was "easier to grow than the white strains". The wording would lead anyone to believe that by saying that, it would exclude it from white strains.

One seed supplier in the UK did refer to it as a white strain, but the others said it was a "relative" of white widow, but each said "it is easier to grow than white strains".

Based on this, what do you think? If a strain is "related" to a white strain, does that make it a white strain or is it possible for it to not be a white strain even though related to one?

What exactly is the requirement for a strain to be called a white strain and why are these breeders saying that it isn't one?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> yep thats what i meant as well, related.... tricky wording like from the venders and mine didnt help
> 
> thats the way i under stand k2 as well.... related to the white pheno via WW
> 
> ...


 
Thanks HGB, that helps clear it up some. I asked you this in the below post, but what criteria has to be present in a strain to make it a "White" strain and not only related to one?


----------



## HGB (Jul 29, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Thanks HGB, that helps clear it up some. I asked you this in the below post, but what criteria has to be present in a strain to make it a "White" strain and not only related to one?



say stoney,

no prob mang...

never really thought about that alot... just took it to mean like 3rd cousins so to say 

didnt google anything up on this today but did alot of rearch 3 years ago when i got into white russian and crossed it with k2 

got some white willow (not widow) in flower now and find my self wonder'n what to call it after i cross it with a WRxK2  semi I related

will get back to this thread later 

grow on


----------



## astra007 (Jul 30, 2006)

go to 77seeds.com   i have grown k2 - bought it from nirvana in fact.  it sugars up like a widow and grows similar.  something like misty or easy rider.  on the back of the nirvana seed package; all the white family are listed.  k2 is included.  hope this clears it up


----------



## HGB (Jul 30, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> but what criteria has to be present in a strain to make it a "White" strain and not only related to one?



say stoney,

did a bit of research on this and found a ton of info. alot of conflicting as well so had to read between the lines at times

this is the way i understand the diff.

phenos from the white family have a white name like whiterino,white russian ect. but when crossed  with a non white family pheno the off spring then become related to the white family and carry part of the gene's....

guess my white russian x white whillow will be from the white family and my white willow x k2 will be related

ching ching

grow on


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey HGB, thanks for the information. It's interesting that the "White" strains have such a place in the world of weed.

What's the history on your White Willow? I haven't run across it before.


----------



## astra007 (Jul 30, 2006)

now what would black widow be?  white widow x black pearl   doesnt say white;  then we have  easy rider   hehehe   sorry


----------



## astra007 (Jul 30, 2006)

whats willow?  got me here.


----------



## HGB (Jul 30, 2006)

White Willow is named after Soma's daughter who is quite a strong human being which reflects thisstrong plant. A cross of White Widow and Afghani-Hawaiian this plant has massive buds and large THC crystals. The color of the leaves is a dark almost bluish green. The taste is sweet like some special desert. The smell is Afghani-sweet. It takes a while to finish so again you need experience for this one. Quite a good yield. Strong high.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 30, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> White Willow is named after Soma's daughter who is quite a strong human being which reflects thisstrong plant. A cross of White Widow and Afghani-Hawaiian this plant has massive buds and large THC crystals. The color of the leaves is a dark almost bluish green. The taste is sweet like some special desert. The smell is Afghani-sweet. It takes a while to finish so again you need experience for this one. Quite a good yield. Strong high.


That sounds real interesting. Where  is the best place to get seeds for it?


----------



## astra007 (Jul 30, 2006)

soma's website is down.  this is mainly sativa?  dom?  flower 11 weeks?  i've had old god hawaiin and afghani #1


----------



## HGB (Jul 31, 2006)

seems white willow is in stock HERE

this is my first round with it *stoney *so time will tell how it is....

first male showed at 3 weeks into veg 

grow on


----------



## astra007 (Jul 31, 2006)

i noticed the "bold".  no problem


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 31, 2006)

$89.18 US

Wow!

I'm going to have to wait until I've paid for my new well.

Ouch!

This sounds like one hell of a strain. Maybe I'll wait until you harvest and cure HGB and see what you think of the weed after smoking it.

Or have you smoked it already?

Edit: Also, I looked all over their site but didn't see how many seeds are provided in a purchase. ???


----------



## astra007 (Jul 31, 2006)

its a newer strain thus costly.  they have a white willow x g13  and a white willow x haze out now too.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 31, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> its a newer strain thus costly. they have a white willow x g13 and a white willow x haze out now too.


Sure, go ahead and tease me. Ha!

I have to deal with this monstrously expensive hole in the ground first. This is the first new well I've ever had to pay for. The last as well he tells me. I'm not sure if he meant the longevity of the well or me. The guy tells me, you need a new this, you need a new that.

Holy crap! Tomorrow night, I should have lots of water and almost no money.

I do have a shit load of weed tho. I'm good.


----------



## HGB (Aug 1, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> This sounds like one hell of a strain. Maybe I'll wait until you harvest and cure HGB and see what you think of the weed after smoking it.
> 
> Or have you smoked it already?
> 
> Edit: Also, I looked all over their site but didn't see how many seeds are provided in a purchase. ???



havnt trie it yet bro..... 1 week into flower now so lets say smoke report in 9 months on this one 

also didnt see how many beans for that price but would guess 10 or so... try a email to them.... mine where gifted to me so I cant help much on that soz

good luck with that new well


----------



## astra007 (Aug 1, 2006)

hope ya mean weeks h,  or is this congo elephant head?


----------



## HGB (Aug 1, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> hope ya mean weeks h,  or is this congo elephant head?



hehe was count'n cure time as well 

never smoke mine before at least 6 months into cure

grow on


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 1, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> hehe was count'n cure time as well
> 
> never smoke mine before at least 6 months into cure
> 
> grow on


Hahahahahaha, I can't say that. I like mine best *after* it's cured for 6 monthes or even a year, but I smoke it here and there from the 7th week of flowering until hell freezes over or I run out of that crop. Hahahahaahaha

I can't smoke all that! I give it to all my friends that want any. They never buy it. Most of us have wrinkles we can hide a pound in. Mutt, don't you say it man....Hahahaha, I know you're going to say something funny...


----------



## HGB (Aug 1, 2006)

ya know stoney,

this is like the most off topic thread i have read in a long while 

got some k2 around 18 months into cure now


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 1, 2006)

Man, it has drifted. White strains to cure to cure time to taste....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 1, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Most of us have wrinkles we can hide a pound in. Mutt, don't you say it man....Hahahaha, I know you're going to say something funny...


 
Guess thats that new kind of herb. "Crack" Weed. . Don't gotta worry about customs on that one. (EEEWWWW!!)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 1, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Guess thats that new kind of herb. "Crack" Weed. . Don't gotta worry about customs on that one. (EEEWWWW!!)


I *knew* you were going to say something!

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## astra007 (Aug 1, 2006)

18 months into cure?  what ya planin to do - snort it?  or brownies?  got 1 'o those thingy's you put cuban cigars in i bet to keep moist.  eh?


----------

